# Adult climbing behaviors



## Bug (Feb 26, 2016)

Howdy folks. I'm in the process of designing my adult Gu enclosure and just want to know how much climbing activity can I actually expect from an adult chacoan. I don't want to short-change my girl on height if she will use it, but if she won't use more than say 4ft of height, I can build a dragon viv to stack on top and save some space.

I'm not looking for "they are primarily terrestrial". I am looking for your experience with your adult tegu. Does it climb you and the furniture a lot?

Thanks guys! Photo to entertain you. Is Kepler about three weeks ago when I first got her.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 26, 2016)

I have three adults. Only my male ever climbs, and that is infrequently, to a spot about 3ft off the ground.


----------



## Bug (Feb 26, 2016)

Did they climb as babies? Kepler climbs a TON currently. Her favorite spots are my head, my shoulders, and a ledge in her viv that she used to be able to get out from(I have since tegu proofed the escape point, but she still hangs out on the ledge). If this is something she will outgrow, cool. 

Individuals are all different, I know. Lol I even have one dragon who climbs so much that I have him in a custom wire enclosure so he can monkey around the walls and top. And then I have dragons I literally don't bother putting a lid on their enclosures because they just DON'T climb at all. Funny story, my climbing dragon used to be in a 55gal aquarium he would climb out of. At the time I was working as a writer and his viv was in my office. I don't know how many authors you know, but this one is certainly a messy person! The first time Stan climbed out of his viv I panicked because I had No. Idea. Where he could be. After a long time of searching I must have gotten desperate because I started calling his name and wouldn't you know it, the bugger leisurely climbed out from under a piece of furniture. Brat comes when called. Hahaha 

I designed his "monkey viv" to be 'Stan proof', don't worry lol

I seem to be talkative this morning hehe


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 26, 2016)

I've had probably 10 or so baby tegus of all types over the years and they have all climbed a considerable amount. Some more than others but they all liked to check absolutely everything out they could get to. Once a little older all of mine then just wanted to get underneath everything to check it out rather than climb! I must say though that most of them, especially my B&Ws, still liked to climb onto my shoulders and head (attempted to anyway) once they were sub adults and adults. Nothing like a full grown tegu trying to figure out how to get on your head and stay there - def have to keep those nails trimmed!!!


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 26, 2016)

I've only had mine since young-adutlhood. If given the chance, each will climb up me when I'm holding them.


----------



## dpjm (Mar 19, 2016)

I have a 12 year old male Argentine. He has always taken opportunities to climb up onto things. I would not neglect to give him this option when designing an enclosure. Anything you can do to increase normal activity and exercise is going to be of benefit.


----------

